# Hedgehog boarding in Glasgow, UK



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

This question isn't so much about travelling _with_ my hedgehog, but rather about where I can leave her while I'm away :lol:

Basically, I'm going to see the Foo Fighters in June (woop!). I've asked my breeder whether she would be able to take Erin (at the moment we haven't decided whether we are going to go to Edinburgh for one night or to make it into a wee trip) but she said it's too early for her to commit to anything.

I have friends who would be willing to take her, but they have no experience with hedgehogs and they have 2 bunnies and a cat at their house and Idk how everyone would get along. Plus I think it would be unfair to ask them to go to our house every night to make sure Erin's okay.

I've thought about taking her with us but that means finding a smaller, more transportable cage, finding accomodation that wouldn't mind us having here there and hiring a car as we don't have one.

I'm trying to find someone who has some hedgehog experience in Glasgow that could take her for at least one night. I know it's a long shot but if anyone knows anyone or anywhere that does hedgehog boarding I'd be really grateful if you could point me in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------



## davidm (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a hog in edinburgh, we've been away for 2 nights before and our hogs been fine. Left her with loads of food and water. Wouldn't want to leave her much longer than that though...


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

davidm said:


> I have a hog in edinburgh, we've been away for 2 nights before and our hogs been fine. Left her with loads of food and water. Wouldn't want to leave her much longer than that though...


Thanks for your reply but I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving her along for one night and definitely not two. You never know what they could get up to :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed, I would not leave a hedgehog for more than one night alone, and even then only if I was going to be home relatively early the next day. Good luck with your search, Cashmere! If you can't find someone with hedgehog experience, I think your friends would probably be fine taking care of your hedgehog at their house, if there's a room where they can close the cat out of. I don't think there would be much issue with any of the animals getting along as I don't see how or why the hedgehog would meet any of the other animals anyway. If you can, have them come over sometime before the trip so you can teach them how to handle Erin and show them her routine for cleaning, food, etc. You can also prepare a folder or care sheet with any other information they may need to know (typical amount of food eaten, signs of illness or emergency vet symptoms, what to do if she hibernates, etc.).


----------

